# new york hotel



## viztopia (29 Jun 2009)

i am going to new york for 10 days in October and i am looking to book a hotel. they seem a bit pricey - from €2,500 upwards. does this seem right or has anyone any recommendations?


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jun 2009)

i got a great deal on the fitzpatrick grand central from www.1800hotels.com but i had to check every day for a good while before i got that. 
hotels in new york are generally expensive. but see here www.betterbidding.com for advice on how to use  and  where you can 'bid' for hotels.


----------



## Aggie (29 Jun 2009)

We have stayed in the New York Hemsley (be careful, lots of different Hemsleys around) and found it great, for both location and facilities.


----------



## amtc (29 Jun 2009)

Loved fitzpatricks manhattan myself


----------



## g1g (29 Jun 2009)

stayed in red roof inn manhattan. Breakfast included. Just around the corner from Macys and Empire State.


----------



## TheShark (29 Jun 2009)

Fitzpatricks Grand Central have an excellent offer on at the moment which includes €200 each discount off your Aer Lingus flights to New York.

From [broken link removed]

Fitzpatrick Grand Central Hotel, in New York, has teamed up with Aer Lingus for a shopping trip. The rate of $998 (about €720) includes four nights’ accommodation for two, cocktails on arrival, shopping discount coupons and €200 credit each towards your flights to New York.


----------



## TLC (30 Jun 2009)

We stayed in the Buckingham - almost opposite Carnegie Hall - great location & large room


----------



## mim45 (30 Jun 2009)

stay away from Fitzpatricks grand central over priced for very average hotel, nothing irish about it but the pricing, I found the staff extremly rude, food below average and rooms quite dated. lots of better deals to be had for the same money


----------



## monascribe18 (30 Jun 2009)

I stayed at the Hemsley 4 years ago for 6 nights never again, £250 per person a night and no breakfasts which were 20 dollars each,we went to a Subway a few doors away and got a great breakfast for 6 Dollars each


----------



## emmt (30 Jun 2009)

Stayed in the Millenium Hotel on Broadway at the end of May. Really liked it and would stay there again
[broken link removed]

I usually stay in the Edison but was dearer than the Millenium this time. Both are good and well located altho the Millenium was a stones throw from Broadway and Macy's!


----------



## Ray_Con (30 Jun 2009)

I stayed in the Waldorf Astoria - excellently located.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Jun 2009)

monascribe18 said:


> I stayed at the Hemsley 4 years ago for 6 nights never again, £250 per person a night and no breakfasts which were 20 dollars each,we went to a Subway a few doors away and got a great breakfast for 6 Dollars each


 
apart from the cost of the room (which you knew about beforehand) and the fact that breakfast wasn't included (which you knew about beforehand) what was wrong with the helmsley?


----------



## dustie (30 Jun 2009)

I booked the NY Helmsley through 1800hotels.ie for 5 nights last March. Grand hotel with a fabulous location right beside Grand Central and the Chrysler Building. The hotel is fine.. I was in a group with 2 other girls on a culture/shopping trip. Room had 2 big double beds and it cost 300euro each for the stay. Had breakfast one morning in hotel and it was a huge buffet and worth the 20dollars.. rest of mornings we just got coffee in cafe next door.


----------



## shaking (1 Jul 2009)

I agree with emmt stayed in the milenium last year great location. I booked it on priceline and got a good deal, make sure to ask for a room on a high level though as otherwise the street noise will keep you awake!


----------



## keithrf900 (1 Jul 2009)

Check out the edison hotel,very central,good deals


----------



## godthe (1 Jul 2009)

Try Holiday Inn Express Madison Square Gardens. Price includes breakfast which is very good and free tea and coffee all day. Great location as well


----------



## emmt (1 Jul 2009)

Food can be pricey in central Manhattan. We got a fairly nice Mexican meal in Viva Pancho at 156 W44th, just across the road from the Millenium.

If you have the time, for an authentic NYC breakfast in a lovely, authentic NYC neighbourhood, take the subway to 79th and Broadway, and walk the 2 blocks south to Big Nicks at 77th and Broadway. Wait til you see their menu!
Real cosy inside and the food is really good.

(And theres a FIlenes Bargain Basement across the road from the subway stop at 79th!!!)


----------



## silverwake (2 Jul 2009)

Stay away from the Milford Plaza. That's all I can say about NY hotels, as it is the only one I've been to.
I just came back and it is very expensive for what it is, the staff were all really really rude, the room was terribly dirty, smelt like feet, the a/c machine was at least from the 80s and broken, and then the bathtub's drain was clogged and was for the whole week, no matter how many times we asked them to please please unclog it... TERRIBLE!!!!

It's about 100 mts away from times sq though, but not worth it at all :/


----------



## monascribe18 (2 Jul 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> apart from the cost of the room (which you knew about beforehand) and the fact that breakfast wasn't included (which you knew about beforehand) what was wrong with the helmsley?


 
There was nothing wrong with the hotel itself,just that i was probably ripped off when i booked,though the breakfast was woeful


----------



## JP1234 (2 Jul 2009)

We stayed here last week

[broken link removed]

it was a one bedroomed apartment with a separate kitchen. They have various types of rooms.  Lot's of space, very quiet and clean. 15 minutes walk from Central Park. Couldn't fault it.  When looking round I found hotels generally on the pricey side, particularly when adding in the local taxes. We paid $2500 for 7 nights,( roughly €1800) around $350 of that was tax.


----------



## foxylady (2 Jul 2009)

viztopia said:


> i am going to new york for 10 days in October and i am looking to book a hotel. they seem a bit pricey - from €2,500 upwards. does this seem right or has anyone any recommendations?


 
We're not long back from NY and stayed in the hilton Times Square, loely hotel great location and it cost €1320 for 7 nights when we booked it on www.cityandshow.com

We have also stayed in the crowne plaza and the belvedere hotel, all in good locations.


----------



## karly (2 Jul 2009)

I stayed in the Mansfield boutique Hotel.Mins from Broadway,Times Sq and 5th Ave.lovely hotel breakkie included and 24 tea and coffee.Booked via 1800 hotels and got it 5 nights for 600 dollars in April.Check the hotel out on internet and then check 1800.Enjoy


----------



## karly (2 Jul 2009)

600 dollars was for two of us in a twin room by the way


----------



## NHG (2 Jul 2009)

We booked on e-bookers 4 Nights, Wellington Hotel & flights from shannon to jfk with delta for €445 each we look forward to going back there again, great location, was worried after reading trip advisor, but thankfully nothing that we could complain about. Our flight on the thursday (st patricks weekend) was in jfk at 2.00 pm new york time and on the monday the return flight was a night flight so we had all day monday as well.


----------



## ilovepink (2 Jul 2009)

cant recommend the radio city apartments enough. unbelievable........ location, cleaniness, very big, and cheap. there very popular so have to book well in advance. there the best by far. excellent
also check the edison, red roof, the thirty thirty, the quality, the pennsylvannia, milford plaza, and if your looking for somewhere nice definatly pick the W hotel on time square.


----------



## bananas (2 Jul 2009)

I stayed in the Affinia Dumont last December, very spacious rooms by New York standards, not cheap but none of them are.  Separate kitchen, sitting room and bedroom with two huge double beds.  
Request a room on a high floor in all New York Hotels, apart from the view it cuts down on noise.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (3 Jul 2009)

my NY hotel of choice
http://www.gershwinhotel.com/english/site1.html

excellent location arounf the corner from the empire state building.


----------



## viztopia (3 Jul 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies so far!! does anyone think i would get a better price now if i booked or closer to October?


----------



## JodiePJ (4 Jul 2009)

viztopia said:


> thanks everyone for the replies so far!! does anyone think i would get a better price now if i booked or closer to October?


 
Stayed in the Eastgate Tower Suites Hotel in April.  Booked beginning of March and got 2 rooms which were very spacious for 5 nights total cost €1200 (120 per room per night).  Rooms were huge for Manhattan although a bit dated.

Recommended to a friend when we returned.  She's going in Sept and when she checked prices were around €300 per night.  It seems that they reduce the price when the dates are nearer.  Check it out on Trip Advisor.  I booked through otel.com which seemed to have the best rates when I was checking.


----------

